# 2 peacock cichlids



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

here are the 2 cichlids i hope to have identified the larger one I thought looked similiar to some of the germen red pics in the profile.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, the first is a German Red and the second is a S. Fryeri, a Hap not a Peacock.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one is hard to conclude what it is.

It could be a Red Shouldered Peacock - Aulonocara hansbaenschi or it could be the German Red. I'd lean towards the former. If the red pigment doesn't move further into the body it is the former.

Agree on the second, Scieanochromis fryeri.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

My tank is very lightly stocked now i wanted to added some more peacocks or haps. My question is whats the easiest way to distinguish a peacock or hap from the mixed african show tanks. Some I can spot but others i have harder time with.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Fogel I was thinking German Red bc of the red in the dorsal and tail which I believe doesn't show in Red Shoulders. Or hybrid of course.

Do you mean differentiate Peacocks from Mbuna or pure Peacocks from hybrids? Peacocks from Haps?


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I meant just peacocks from mbuna or any other africans. Most tanks i visit unless a special pecock get put in a tank labeled african cichlids.

But on to another question I went to a lfs and I bought what they told me was a hap nyererei. Well I made a mistake I just assumed it was a lake malawi hap and not victoria basin hap. How would this fish fare with 2 peacocks and 2 haps ? I have 24hrs to return it .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are no hard and easy rules that will allow you to identify Mbuna vs. Haps vs. Peacocks. You'll just need to learn which are which.

As juveniles, mbuna will have a great deal more colour though. I am talking about fish at 1" and below. Haps and Peacocks are usually just silver or brown, though a fish like Nimbochromis venestus is an exception to that rule too.

The fish pictured is not a P. nyererei, rather some type of hybrid.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

Once you learn the general body and head shapes you can at least know which group it belongs to. 
One of the mbuna's dead giveaways is it's shortened, flat face.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Afrowanksta said:


> One of the mbuna's dead giveaways is it's shortened, flat face.












Would you call this a shortened flat face?


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just 2 more pics hopefully somewhat better I'm useing my cellphone to take these


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

I said the short, flattened face is a dead giveaway that it is mbuna, not that all mbunas have a short flattened face. 
You should read the meaning of what I'm saying before trying to catch me in a slip up.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

anybody have an idea on that last fish? Lfs said its a hap nyererei


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

afoctober2 said:


> anybody have an idea on that last fish? Lfs said its a hap nyererei


As I posted above, it isn't a Pundamillia nyererei, rather a some sort of hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Afrowanksta said:


> I said the short, flattened face is a dead giveaway that it is mbuna, not that all mbunas have a short flattened face.
> You should read the meaning of what I'm saying before trying to catch me in a slip up.


The problem with generalizations of thies type, is there is almost always going to be exceptions to the rules, and sometimes many. There are many non-mbuna that have a short flattened face, and man mbuna that don't.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I appreciate the help sorry for putting so many pics up of fish. I hate to bother again but saw this fish at walmart in a african tank and it doesn't really have the body type of a cichlid.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

afoctober2 said:


> I appreciate the help sorry for putting so many pics up of fish. I hate to bother again but saw this fish at walmart in a african tank and it doesn't really have the body type of a cichlid.


Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin", a Malawi cichlid "Hap" or "Utaka"


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

The last one looks like a Copadichromis Boreley Kandango (spelling???) to me which is a malawi hap.
When you post a different fish you should start a new topic for that fish, you will get better responses that way :thumb:


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks i didn't want to take up another thread to identify 1 more. I looked through all the fish in haps and peacocks and passed up the one you mentioned but it doesn't really look like this one. Are you saying thats what it could look like?

Actually I should rephrase this when would I be able to tell what it is female or male? Looks like female now


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

could be a Copadichromis Borleyi red fin


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

That's what they look like as juveniles and as the males mature they turn into the pictures you see in the Profiles.


----------



## dukenbaron (Dec 14, 2006)

that is a red fin borleyi


----------

